# Vet said ears will be floppy?



## SawyerD10414 (Jul 15, 2015)

We just returned from our 11 week old pups vet visit. As we were leaving the vet said that his ears would stay floppy. Is there any way that she can tell??? I know that they go up and down and feel that the vet should be well aware of that too. We are feeling very discouraged hearing this from a vet!​


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Look up the ears sticky on here. Lots of good info. I think at 11 weeks, it is too early to tell. Minimize touching/playing with the ears. You can tape them, but I don't think I would do that just yet. Ears go up and down till the dog is about 4 months old (some older). I have heard of supplements that can help build the cartilage, but I didn't have this issue, so not sure of what exactly it was. You will likely get a few comments from far more knowledgeable folks.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Eddie is right.....it's kinda early to tell. Is his ear leather extremely thin? Check out the "sticky's" mentioned to see at what age you can tape them.

Here are a couple of things you can do to strengthen puppy’s ears.
1. Ear Exercise: Whistle or make a sound that will “perk up” the dogs ears. Do this about 30 times per day
.
2. Give them large raw bones: There are 150 muscles in the jaw that when exercised strengthen the ears due to the knowing, tugging and chewing the bone. Introduce at short intervals as the rich marrow material or bone fragments could cause diarrhea. 

3. Feed raw skinless chicken necks as part of their meal. It has naturally occurring calcium. Chop these or hold them (with a piece of paper towel to prevent slipping) while he eats them, until he learns how.


4. Gently pinch the base of the ears together and massage the base without bending the upper ear.

5. Unflavored Gelatin powder: Sprinkle on 1 Tablespoons per feeding. This is found by the “Jello” in the grocery store. It is made from animal collagen. The brand name is Knox Unflavored Gelatin or Great Lakes Unflavored Gelatin

Moms


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i seriously doubt anyone can tell at that young age if the ears will be floppy.


----------

